# Collecting Social Security while living in Egypt



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Getting on in years, and that day is not so far off for me.

Anybody have experience with this? Does it all go smoothly? From what I understand from reading the SS website, that checks can now be automatically deposited, but wonder if there are special banks you need to use, or anyone is ok? 

Did you take the early retirement and now regret it? (still deciding on this one)

Any imput is greatly appreciated, either first hand or second hand, all is good


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you mean the state pension? I thought Social Security checks referred to unemployment benefits. When I was living in the States, many of the drug addicts I came across were on those.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

ArabianNights said:


> Do you mean the state pension? I thought Social Security checks referred to unemployment benefits. When I was living in the States, many of the drug addicts I came across were on those.


I'm referring to the benefits American citizens receive when they retire. Money they have paid into the government coffers for years and years...

Have no idea what drug addicts get.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

CatMandoo said:


> I'm referring to the benefits American citizens receive when they retire. Money they have paid into the government coffers for years and years...
> 
> Have no idea what drug addicts get.


So a Pension, then. I am sorry, I cannot help you there.... I do know that the UK state pension allows you to withdraw it whilst living overseas. Many of my grandparents (!!!) living in Pakistan and Afghanistan do it. But I did find this:

Social Security Publications

That should hopefully answer your questions. 

When I was working in the movie studios there, I had the delightful opportunity of meeting with many a drug addict wannabes ..... they were all living off SS payments, and swore that they were the next Madonna


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

I am aware of all the publications AN - thanks. I am looking for Americans who actually live here and have any first hand experience to share of how the process goes/went.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

AN--what you are referring to is the disability side of Social Security. The retirement side is return on what one has paid in. It's not referred to as a pension as "pensions" are usually monies received from your employer. Pensions usually (but not always) supplement one's Social Security benefits. Also, there is a Medicare component that is deducted from wages/salaries paid towards medical expenses after retirement or a disability occurs.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

At 35 i am starting to think if paying into a pension is worth it and whether I will get my money back.....

And this applies to all countries as it seems everyone is raising the age you can collect your pension.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

txlstewart said:


> AN--what you are referring to is the disability side of Social Security. The retirement side is return on what one has paid in. It's not referred to as a pension as "pensions" are usually monies received from your employer. Pensions usually (but not always) supplement one's Social Security benefits. Also, there is a Medicare component that is deducted from wages/salaries paid towards medical expenses after retirement or a disability occurs.


Oh I see... thanks for the explanation


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Getting on in years, and that day is not so far off for me.
> 
> Anybody have experience with this? Does it all go smoothly? From what I understand from reading the SS website, that checks can now be automatically deposited, but wonder if there are special banks you need to use, or anyone is ok?
> 
> ...


It's not clear which country you are claiming social security from. In the UK pension is paid from date of finally leaving UK. I believe other payments are no longer paid,.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

gw4khq said:


> It's not clear which country you are claiming social security from. In the UK pension is paid from date of finally leaving UK. I believe other payments are no longer paid,.


The home of Uncle Sam. The United States of Yanks


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

ArabianNights said:


> The home of Uncle Sam. The United States of Yanks


Sorry, should have spotted that when Catmandoo spelt cheques incorrectly.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

gw4khq said:


> Sorry, should have spotted that when Catmandoo spelt cheques incorrectly.


LOL... now thats opening up a huge debate!


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

gw4khq said:


> Sorry, should have spotted that when Catmandoo spelt cheques incorrectly.


Ahahahahahaha


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

CatMandoo said:


> Ahahahahahaha


Just couldn't help myself. Sorry.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

gw4khq said:


> Just couldn't help myself. Sorry.


No need to be sorry, it was funny


----------

